# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cormoranes en Torrejón-Tiétar

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El pasado lunes tras la visita a mis amigos los buitres de Monfragüe pasé por el embalse de Torrejón-Tajo, y tomé algunas fotos de unos cormoranes grandes que nadaban en las aguas de dicho embalse; aquí las tenéis:





En esta secuencia podéis ver la zambullida de uno de ellos:









Esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Impresionante como bucean éstos bichos.... tardan éstos en dejar una charca lista de peces!!!!! A éstos les pasa como a los chinos... que ya los hay por todos lados.
Un saludo.
Ah, hoy en el Fresnedas habrías hecho un gran reportaje de una pareja de *Mitos* los he tenido a dos metros y yo quieto y ellos a su bola en las ramas de una mimosa... Que chulos, la primera vez que los veo!!!!
Y las perdices toda la mañana en la explanada de las viviendas comiendo y cantando... eso sí, después de las 12:00 ya que hoy ha caído un "pelado"...
Gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Y esa cámara REEGE?
Bonita secuencia lo terrines.

----------


## Comizo

Una auténtica plaga la de éstos bichos, hay zonas que las están dejando limpias de peces.

No sé a qué se debe ésta anormal superpoblación de cormoranes, el otro día estuve recorriendo frezaderos de trucha en ríos madrileños con un grupo de amigo, y los bichos se estaban dando un festín, en algunas pozas no quedó ni una sola trucha.

Es impresionante, entre el visón americano y ésto, no van a dejar ni un pez.

----------

